# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Applying Minox On Campus

## Proper

I am trying to have even applications so I try to apply at 9:00-11:00 am and pm. I usually wake up at 5, get to campus at 7, gym til 8 and then have my 2nd breakfast in the lab.

The time for minox comes and I'm in the washroom, shit no locks on the door! So I try to apply it quickly and hear footsteps, shit! Run into the stalls and stall. Or try to apply it using my iPhone's screen reflection. Can't see crap, so **** this! Squirt the whole 1ml onto one spot and spread it around. Walk out of stall, no flush, stand next to the next guy washing his hands and start fixing my hair. It looks like I splashed toilet water on my head.

Other days its perfect, no one walks in.

Nowadays I just apply it even when people come in and they see a dude with a fking dropper, dropping some piss like substance on his head. WHATS IT TO YOU?! I'M GROWIN' VEGGIES ON MY MOTHER$^#&($^ HEAD! NOW WALK AWAY! AWKWARD!

----------


## BigThinker

Yeah, that's really the main reason I haven't embarked on minox.  It's expensive, but not egregiously so.  I'm just uninterested in committing myself to 1 or 2 applications a day of anything.  Pills are choice for me; wake up, pop the pill, take a shower, out the door in 20 minutes.

It's nice to read a story like this to re-affirm what I believed to be true (of my own life).

Is it possible that you could adjust your application time to like 5:30 or 6:00 AM?  That way you can do it in the comfort of your own home?

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I am trying to have even applications so I try to apply at 9:00-11:00 am and pm. I usually wake up at 5, get to campus at 7, gym til 8 and then have my 2nd breakfast in the lab.
> 
> The time for minox comes and I'm in the washroom, shit no locks on the door! So I try to apply it quickly and hear footsteps, shit! Run into the stalls and stall. Or try to apply it using my iPhone's screen reflection. Can't see crap, so **** this! Squirt the whole 1ml onto one spot and spread it around. Walk out of stall, no flush, stand next to the next guy washing his hands and start fixing my hair. It looks like I splashed toilet water on my head.
> 
> Other days its perfect, no one walks in.
> 
> Nowadays I just apply it even when people come in and they see a dude with a fking dropper, dropping some piss like substance on his head. WHATS IT TO YOU?! I'M GROWIN' VEGGIES ON MY MOTHER$^#&($^ HEAD! NOW WALK AWAY! AWKWARD!


 I feel for you, but your post seriously made me laugh. Especially the end.

----------


## Proper

> Yeah, that's really the main reason I haven't embarked on minox.  It's expensive, but not egregiously so.  I'm just uninterested in committing myself to 1 or 2 applications a day of anything.  Pills are choice for me; wake up, pop the pill, take a shower, out the door in 20 minutes.
> 
> It's nice to read a story like this to re-affirm what I believed to be true (of my own life).
> 
> Is it possible that you could adjust your application time to like 5:30 or 6:00 AM?  That way you can do it in the comfort of your own home?


 I tried that before but sometimes I wake up to the alarm and just keep hitting the snooze until I get up at 6:15 max. I bus comes at 6:30 and that's when I'm rushing like crap out the door. It's those mornings I am super lazy and it happens quite often. I keep telling myself **** this, I'm gonna skip today til 6:15 and that's when I realize that I've been doing that all the other years and failing. Last minute clutching lol. But yeah, If I slept early, I would be consistent with the times but I usually stay up til 1 or 2 in the morning playing games or chilling with gf cause she can't sleep.

It's one of those things someone would stay consistent with when first starting out cause of inspiration, then start feeling like its a hassle but having to do it but getting lazy with it so it loses priority on the list and gets done later. I use to wake up and shower before applying but now I don't even bother with the shower anymore and just do it on campus.

And then maybe one day I'll just stop altogether and do it once a week then never and then realize all my hair is gone and cry about it. /wrists




> Minox has a half-life of like 21 hours. Why not just apply it right after your shower when you get home, and again right before you leave? And btw, get the foam. If you had to do it in open you could cover the bottle and make it look like hair mousse.
> 
> Minoxidil is basically the shittest hair loss product there is. A few hours difference in application will do absolutely nothing.


 Yah. That's a good idea. It's cause I bought a 3 month supply of this lipogaine stuff after watching that guy hairlossfromsteroids, which I believe he's legit, I jsut didn't know he got a hair transplant prior to that and is maintaining it. So after that, I'mma get on the foam and try it out. My hair is still thick so even when I put liquid in it, it doesn't look like there's anything. The only thing I like about Lipo is that is dries in like 10 minutes but shit is expensive like 30 bucks a bottle for a month supply.

And yeah, thanks for the info, I'm glad the few hours difference does nothing cause I've been straying from those times like starting to apply 11 in the morning, then 12 at night. Just keeps getting later and later but I'll reset it back to 9 and 9pm eventually. Just lazy at the moment to do anything about it. GOD! The hassle of this crap...

----------


## Shan

Funny post brah

----------


## Aames

> I tried that before but sometimes I wake up to the alarm and just keep hitting the snooze until I get up at 6:15 max. I bus comes at 6:30 and that's when I'm rushing like crap out the door. It's those mornings I am super lazy and it happens quite often. I keep telling myself **** this, I'm gonna skip today til 6:15 and that's when I realize that I've been doing that all the other years and failing. Last minute clutching lol. But yeah, If I slept early, I would be consistent with the times but I usually stay up til 1 or 2 in the morning playing games or chilling with gf cause she can't sleep.
> 
> It's one of those things someone would stay consistent with when first starting out cause of inspiration, then start feeling like its a hassle but having to do it but getting lazy with it so it loses priority on the list and gets done later. I use to wake up and shower before applying but now I don't even bother with the shower anymore and just do it on campus.
> 
> And then maybe one day I'll just stop altogether and do it once a week then never and then realize all my hair is gone and cry about it. /wrists
> 
> 
> 
> Yah. That's a good idea. It's cause I bought a 3 month supply of this lipogaine stuff after watching that guy hairlossfromsteroids, which I believe he's legit, I jsut didn't know he got a hair transplant prior to that and is maintaining it. So after that, I'mma get on the foam and try it out. My hair is still thick so even when I put liquid in it, it doesn't look like there's anything. The only thing I like about Lipo is that is dries in like 10 minutes but shit is expensive like 30 bucks a bottle for a month supply.
> ...


 Oh damn, the guy from hairlossfromsteroids had an HT? I was always suspicious of him since he pretty much as a NW0.

----------


## Proper

> Oh damn, the guy from hairlossfromsteroids had an HT? I was always suspicious of him since he pretty much as a NW0.


 Yah. I don't remember where I found it but Ill try looking again. He posted a whole progress report with pictures for the time after he got the surgery. It was on some doctor's site. The name was ChrisHt; something around those lines. But Ill find it and post it here.

----------


## Proper

*********************.com/blog/journal.asp?CopyID=1217&WebID=602

replace * with *h a i r t r a n s p l a n t n e t w o r k*   ...obviously without the spaces for some of those...

Found it. His progresss on the side from 2008. I'm not saying hes not legit. I am just pointing out that he had two transplants prior and I do believe he mentions it in his videos on youtube. You can even e-mail him to confirm and he will tell you. I just don't want anyone to be misled.

Think what you want with it. In the end, it's all solely your own decision.

BTW, is this against forum rules to post links? I kept getting censored.

----------

